# Reformatting Toshiba Equium L40 Vista



## Pokitaru (Jun 1, 2008)

Does anybody know how I reformat/restore to factory settings my Toshiba Equium L40 on vista?

The reason I want to reformat is my graphics card is performing worse than when I first got it but reinstalling the drivers hasnt done anything.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try this:

http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....tion&CFID=Equium+Lxx+Series&FID=TIU0000003422

or this:

http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....from=search_service_options&FID=TIU0000003b52


----------



## Pokitaru (Jun 1, 2008)

Ah yes, I forgot to mention I lost my recovery disks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

yup but you can always order them from the Toshiba website.

did you try instructions on the links?


----------

